# MIUI OFFICIAL SUPPORT VOTE



## kevcube (Jul 25, 2011)

MIUI is conducting a poll to see which phone has the highest demand for a MIUI4 port, if you're interested please vote for the Nexus at https://www.facebook.com/questions/287679141291668/


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Vicious MIUI has "Official" support, DroidVicious is working with China to bring MIUI v4 to the Galaxy Nexus in the English.


----------



## kevcube (Jul 25, 2011)

No he isnt. The rom isn't open source, his work is inevitably a kang, hence the incomplete status.

The ONLY official MIUI builds come from this group, even the miui.us builds are kangs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Me me me.

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

I never understood the draw of MIUI. To me it seems like the bastard child of TouchWiz and iOS but since other Nexus users want it I'll vote for it.


----------



## PhoenixPath (Jun 7, 2011)

Please vote for this guys, even if you don't think you'll ever use it. It doesn't hurt anyone else and the more official support this device gets, the better.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Vote vote vote


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Only 600 more to tie... that sux.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

I voted!


----------



## gnexguy (Dec 22, 2011)

Voted ...probably never going to use it though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

You guys have no idea how amazing an official miui would be! 
Droidvicous is doing great. Just imagine how awesome it would be if the Dev had source!
0 bugs and new features before all the miui.us builds


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

rockstar323 said:


> I never understood the draw of MIUI. To me it seems like the bastard child of TouchWiz and iOS but since other Nexus users want it I'll vote for it.


That's how I feel too, and I voted for the same reason
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

It's such a shame we're so far behind the SGSII in votes. How can a Nexus device be so low?? I even logged into my wife's facebook to vote lol


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Not a miui user or wanter but I'd like to vote to help you guys. Problem: I don't have or want a facebook account so I can't get to that link.


----------



## mech_egr (Oct 18, 2011)

rockstar323 said:


> I never understood the draw of MIUI. To me it seems like the bastard child of TouchWiz and iOS but since other Nexus users want it I'll vote for it.


Just laughed out loud from that.

I'll never use MIUI but I'll throw a vote your guys way, good luck!


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

Voted

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cpark_12 (Aug 4, 2011)

MIUI is just smooth. I don't like the fact that it's so similar to ios, but I think nexus users should vote just to have more development for our phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

cpark_12 said:


> MIUI is just smooth. I don't like the fact that it's so similar to ios, but I think nexus users should vote just to have more development for our phone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's only as similar to iOS as you decide to make it. I hate this comparison. You can still use alternate launchers and themes 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cckeeler (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm surprised there isn't more demand for this on the galaxy nexus. People should really vote. Options are good!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

kevcube said:


> No he isnt. The rom isn't open source, his work is inevitably a kang, hence the incomplete status.
> 
> The ONLY official MIUI builds come from this group, even the miui.us builds are kangs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


He's working with someone from China thats some sort of person involved with MIUI, its probably the closet thing to "Official" that we possibly get.


----------



## kevcube (Jul 25, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> He's working with someone from China thats some sort of person involved with MIUI, its probably the closet thing to "Official" that we possibly get.


not if everybody does their part and votes!!

To everyone saying they wouldn't use it but voted anyway, I feel the same way. I just really want us to win this!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

kevcube said:


> not if everybody does their part and votes!!
> 
> To everyone saying they wouldn't use it but voted anyway, I feel the same way. I just really want us to win this!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


We will get it eventually though. If not 3rd from this poll then I'm sure we will be 4th


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

kevcube said:


> not if everybody does their part and votes!!
> 
> To everyone saying they wouldn't use it but voted anyway, I feel the same way. I just really want us to win this!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Touche

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dogg94 (Aug 18, 2011)

Voted

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## heavyMGS (Jul 21, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Kancerstick (Dec 25, 2011)

my gf has the sgs2 i have the nexus... she was behind me when i was voting and read what was on the page. Her damn phone isnt even rooted but she just wanted to win, so she went to the same URL and voted for her phone... women..


----------



## Skyboxer1968 (Jul 9, 2011)

I ran MIUI on my inc 2 along with ADW to keep the app tray. It was awesome. Im just not feeling it on the nexus, probably since ICS is so nice. I voted anyway though.

SeICSnt from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

I voted, and I approve this message lol


----------



## prometheus (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks like the Chinese developers, Xiaomi, are open sourcing MIUI.

http://phandroid.com/2012/02/03/miui-android-rom-is-being-open-sourced/

This is great news as we could see customized versions of MIUI or even some parts put into other roms.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

prometheus said:


> Looks like the Chinese developers, Xiaomi, are open sourcing MIUI.
> 
> http://phandroid.com...g-open-sourced/
> 
> This is great news as we could see customized versions of MIUI or even some parts put into other roms.


Oh wow. This could get awesome.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Oh wow. This could get awesome.


Best news to date

PowerBoosted from Rootz


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

If I wanted MIUI, I would buy an iphone


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

brkshr said:


> If I wanted MIUI, I would buy an iphone


That's what i thought, but its different, some of the mods on miui are f..ing sweet, can just imagine AOKP with some miui sweetness! 
G Nexus


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> That's what i thought, but its different, some of the mods on miui are f..ing sweet, can just imagine AOKP with some miui sweetness!
> G Nexus


I tried it a week ago and just didn't like the UI. I love that AOKP and GummyNex brought the battery bar over tho. Honestly, I didn't really try it for long, cuz I just couldn't get over the homescreen and lack of app drawer.


----------



## maddog0331 (Jul 6, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I tried it a week ago and just didn't like the UI. I love that AOKP and GummyNex brought the battery bar over tho. Honestly, I didn't really try it for long, cuz I just couldn't get over the homescreen and lack of app drawer.


You can always install a replacement launcher to have an app drawer....That's what I used to do with it while I was running it on my DX

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/questions/289124541147128/

They added a new poll with the htc sensation. Go vote again everyone!!


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

http://www.androidcentral.com/miui-rom-going-open-source


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

would love to get some official miui!


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Not to be a downer but I dont think there is a chance to win. Its 718-58 already. Im not familar with that device but they must have waaaaaaaaaaaaay more users or we are just lazy. lol


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Oman0123 said:


> Not to be a downer but I dont think there is a chance to win. Its 718-58 already. Im not familar with that device but they must have waaaaaaaaaaaaay more users or we are just lazy. lol


It's going open source anyway. Really doesn't matter at this point.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

Miui is nice because its so different. The more choice the better!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

